# Hardwood floors and marking



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

Hello everyone,
my two boys are untouched (showdogs) and they were really good about being potty trained. That was until Mambo starting his "teenage" stage and Mojito started marking, so did Mambo of course. Of course, going potty (whichever) is always outside on their designated area. But Marking, now "That's" a different story... (to them at least....) If I work most of the day, is it possible to train them not to mark?? I'm not very hopeful, but I thought I'd ask. In their area outside they have a marking post, which they only mark sometimes. The love lifting their legs in.. well, you know the usual places... agains furniture, courtains, some houseplants, even the floor fan! I have hardwood floors and spend a lot of money importing good enzyme cleaners (we live in Guatemala, I get them online from U.S. vendors). Some spots must really be set in because I've tried every single brand I can think of, and they still mark (even though the product swears they won't...) Any suggestions on: 1. if it's possible to train them to mark ONLY their post, and 2. if it's helpless, a miracle product that really works wonders, and is worth importing?!?! 
Thanks so much for any comments or suggestions!!
Ana


----------

